# Tarantula in Argentina



## amplexus (May 2, 2008)

Hello . I could with some help identifying this tarantula that I found in Misiones, Argentina.

Under a paving slab in the garden of a hotel was a fairly large hole, tickling the ground in front of the hole with a stick prompted this fellow to pop out and say hello.

Anyone have any idea on the species?

You can also see more of my spider pics here .....

http://argieinsects.googlepages.com/spiders


----------



## _bob_ (May 2, 2008)

Its really hard to say what kind it is from this angel. Were you able to get any other shots of it?


----------



## crpy (May 2, 2008)

wow, look at the worn off hair areas, must be from the paver.


----------



## amplexus (May 2, 2008)

Here´s another

Sorry, much the same angle


----------

